# Crossing. Asils



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

How will. They do. With a lacy round head. Then. I have. Two sid Taylor. Hens. Thinking. Bought putting a dark red asil stag on them. Got a red on. Two Sid. X. McLain hens will these. Crosses work. And going to rase pure Asils Atkins. Blood. Reds. And. Some. Darks


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

papat said:


> How will. They do. With a lacy round head. Then. I have. Two sid Taylor. Hens. Thinking. Bought putting a dark red asil stag on them. Got a red on. Two Sid. X. McLain hens will these. Crosses work. And going to rase pure Asils Atkins. Blood. Reds. And. Some. Darks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


i think we need pictures Papat


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

papat said:


> How will. They do. With a lacy round head. Then. I have. Two sid Taylor. Hens. Thinking. Bought putting a dark red asil stag on them. Got a red on. Two Sid. X. McLain hens will these. Crosses work. And going to rase pure Asils Atkins. Blood. Reds. And. Some. Darks


Crossing Aseel's with other game fowl has been done for many years, sure the crosses will "work" but what are your goals exactly???

A Dark Red Aseel Stag over Sid Taylor hens will produce a lot of very dark (lots of black) offspring and some black breasted reds. You more than likely wont get any offspring that is completely black but expect them to have a good deal of it when mature!

Same holds true with your Red stag over the Sid/McLain hens, lot of black in the bodies and they should all be a very "game" cross provided your parent stock is equally as "game".

Good luck!


----------

